# RESOLVED: Big Beautiful Flemish Giant Doe is Kansas City area



## Audrey (Dec 28, 2010)

i am [unfortunately]looking for a new home for my year old flemish giant doe!

we loveour Chloeto pieces but due to recent financial problems, we just can't afford to keep her She's just about a year old and absolutely adorable! she doesnt like to be picked up but is a total snuggle bunny once she warms up to you!

she gets along well with dogs and i think would absolutely flourish if bonded with another female.would include everything we have for her [4x4 exercise pen with foam flooring and canvas top, water bowl, hay rack, food bowl and litter box] she is fully litterbox trained and we've never had behavioral problems with her even though she is not spayed. shes become a little shy because we just havent had time for her recently, but im confident she will snap out of it!!

she eats oxbow bunny food and prefers orchard grass instead of timothy or alfalfa...

here are a few recent pictures of my big beautiful girl

*[url]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/audreymer10/2.jpg*[/url]

*[url]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/audreymer10/3.jpg*[/url]

*[url]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/audreymer10/4.jpg*[/url]

*http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/audreymer10/7.jpg*

-Audrey


----------



## Helenor (Dec 29, 2010)

She's beautiful! Good luck finding her a new home!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 30, 2010)

ray: Too far away. Good luck.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 2, 2011)

Hope this silver colored gal will find a forever loving home.

Hugs to her & her future new guardian. I'm glad you'll screen well and be looking out for her best interest.

Head pets to your young lady. 

:hearts


----------



## Audrey (Jan 6, 2011)

Chloe did find a wonderful new home with a former rabbit breeder who wanted to share her love of rabbits with her son 
they bonded instantly and was happier than ive seen her in a long time when i handed her over

it was a bitter sweet moment, but i'm confident i found her a wonderful forever home


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 6, 2011)

That's wonderful news 

I can imagine how hard it was for you to let Chloe go, but it seems like you found the best home for her!

Jan


----------

